# Lenze 8200 vector und IO-Module



## PeterEF (14 Juni 2007)

Hat jemand zufällig einen FU Lenze 8200 vector in der Nähe oder kennt sich so damit aus? Folgendes Problem:

In den FU sollen ein IO-Modul E82ZAFSC und ein CAN-Busmodul E82ZAFCC.

Sehe ich das so richtig, das beide Module je einen Anschluß Reglerfreigabe (Klemme 28 ) haben, die quasi intern in Reihe geschaltet sind? D.h. beide Anschlüsse müssen auf 1 liegen, damit der FU anläuft?

Danke!


----------



## iceman (14 Juni 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig einen FU Lenze 8200 vector in der Nähe oder kennt sich so damit aus? Folgendes Problem:
> 
> In den FU sollen ein IO-Modul E82ZAFSC und ein CAN-Busmodul E82ZAFCC.
> 
> ...



Das ist richtig, die beiden Klemmen X3/28 werden im Regler UND-verknüpft,

siehe Anhang.

Mfg
iceman


----------

